
OpenBSD's tame(2) changes its name to pledge(2) - DominikD
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=144435306927994&w=2
======
DominikD
This also means changes to libc[1] and core apps[2].

[1] [http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=144435394928156&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=144435394928156&w=2)

[2] [http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=144435466928286&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=144435466928286&w=2)

